# Prometheus Alpha



## hatman (Mar 24, 2018)

Anyone have experience with the Prometheus Alpha line?
Worth the $$?
I'd love to see some comparison photos to get a feel for the length and the diameter.


----------



## egginator1 (Mar 24, 2018)

I have a couple of the Alphas, great light. One of my favorites.


----------



## archimedes (Mar 24, 2018)

Although I find it a little large for the 1x18650 form factor, I think it is nicely made.

Other pluses for me include the uncommon EN finish, which I really like, and the particular reflector / emitter combo chosen (both likewise not often used these days in other flashlights)


----------



## hatman (Mar 24, 2018)

Which emitter did you choose?

I'd love to see photos comparing length with other 18650 size lights.
The length is one of my concerns.


----------



## MadAmos (Mar 24, 2018)

I have 3 One Blue label, one Ti, and one Ready made. I have no problem carrying them in my left front pocket standing next to my wallet.

The Ready made is a MCE 4500k
The others are both XML 6500k

I prefer the XML ones the Ti was tested by Jason at 1070 Lumen and it is the bomb in my 2 acre yard on the unlit edge of town.


----------



## archimedes (Mar 24, 2018)

hatman said:


> Which emitter did you choose?
> 
> I'd love to see photos comparing length with other 18650 size lights.
> The length is one of my concerns.



MC-E 4500K

If you post up a request for a comparison photo to some other relatively common flashlight of your choice, I'm sure someone here will likely be able to oblige soon ....


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Mar 25, 2018)

The length is 5-3/4 of an inch, so if you've ever held a Mini Maglite AA incandescent, they are the exact same length. The Mini Mag's head is 1 inch in diameter. The Alpha's body is 1 inch in diameter, so it's as big around as the Mini MagLite's head. The Alpha's head is 1.2 inches in diameter, so it's very slightly smaller than a Surefire 6P's head, which is 1.25 inches in diameter...


----------



## hatman (Mar 25, 2018)

For comparison, I regularly carry several EagTac 18650 clickies listed below in my signature.
I like the diameter and the length of these EagTacs, which are a good fit for my hand.
I seem to graviate to lengths not much in excess of 5 inches -- hence my request for photos comparing the Alpha to other 18650s.

I like the EagTac "D" series for their relatively slim diameters, as well as their lengths.
My EagTac DX30, which I frequently carry, is 5 inches long.

For tint, my eyes like neutral to warm -- definitely not CW.
I just got an Oveready with a 219C, which I like very much.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Rstype (Mar 25, 2018)

Here is a quick picture.
Lights used were a malkoff mdc with 16650 body, Prometheus alpha ready made, malkoff md2 and surefire 6p.


----------



## archimedes (Mar 25, 2018)

Great comparison photo ... thanks @Rstype


----------



## CLBME (Mar 25, 2018)

OP you probably already know this, however, Jason does, or at least used to, make a shorter body for his Alpha lights if desired. I had the MC-E version (full size). Beautiful output. Great light.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Mar 25, 2018)

Hey hatman, I don’t have the Alpha, but have many of Jason’s products and can attest to the Quality Control and workmanship. He has always been very responsive to any questions I have emailed him. Now that he bought FourSevens, I expect even more greatness....


----------



## hatman (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks for the comments and the photo.

The Alpha is second from the right, yes?

Does the Alpha have the same clip that Dark Suck sells separately, and which fits some Surefires (as well as my two Elzetta Alphas)?


----------



## DavidRZ (Apr 5, 2018)

CLBME said:


> OP you probably already know this, however, Jason does, or at least used to, make a shorter body for his Alpha lights if desired. I had the MC-E version (full size). Beautiful output. Great light.



I'm assuming the shorter body holds 16340 cells? I can't find this information on Jason's site. Can anyone confirm that this is correct? Does he plan on making anymore of these?

I'd carry my Alpha much more if it were smaller.


----------



## nbp (Apr 5, 2018)

I believe they were 18350. I always felt the same way about my Alpha and its large size.


----------



## jdboy (Apr 5, 2018)

The shorter body makes the Alpha a much more pleasant light to carry and yes it uses 18350 size cells. I’m running an Aspire 18350 in mine at the moment but I’ve also used AW Red 18350s with no issue. I have a Custom 4500K MC-E and a Ready-Made 6500 MC-E. My Custom has the older 3 mode driver but my Ready-Made has the Icarus driver. To be honest the new driver has really spoiled me. I really like the UI. I've actually thought about sending my Custom in for the driver swap but I'm afraid to change it. The tint/beam on it is by far the most pleasing tint/beam I've ever owned in a flashlight.


----------



## DavidRZ (Apr 5, 2018)

nbp said:


> I believe they were 18350. I always felt the same way about my Alpha and its large size.



Thanks.

I guess Jason doesn't plan on making another batch of these anytime soon. Any other options to add by other makers to obtain a smaller body for the Alpha lights?


----------



## n3mo (Sep 17, 2018)

Alpha short bodies are up on the website again. Also new Delta light will come soon (specs on website) which features the 18350 size.


----------



## hatman (Oct 5, 2018)

I've written him for more information on the Delta, which is the right size but not sure I want or need another three-emitter light.


----------



## MadAmos (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up I just ordered a short body, I have wanted one for some time now and had just about given up hope.


----------



## Krumbbs1976 (Nov 5, 2018)

I wanted the ti alpha.. till i read it was grade 2 titanium.. so no real dent resistance. And they have balls asking that much for that grade of ti also.. 600+ i mean come on.


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 5, 2018)

+1. Grade 2 - No Thanks.



Krumbbs1976 said:


> I wanted the ti alpha.. till i read it was grade 2 titanium.. so no real dent resistance. And they have balls asking that much for that grade of ti also.. 600+ i mean come on.


----------



## n3mo (Nov 5, 2018)

Krumbbs1976 said:


> I wanted the ti alpha.. till i read it was grade 2 titanium.. so no real dent resistance. And they have balls asking that much for that grade of ti also.. 600+ i mean come on.



650 surely is a high price, but read the description why Jason chose the material he does.

From the product description..
”Ah yes, thermal conductivity. We are producing a lot of lumens and that makes a lot of heat. Deep grooving on the head helps get heat out of the light and into the environmet as quickly as possible. Everyone is going to ask why this light is made from CP2 (Grade 2) titanium and not from 6Al/4V (Grade 5) titanium. Sure, 6/4 is stronger...but we are making a flashlight, not a fighter jet. Strength doesn't really matter when aluminum will do just fine.

What the flashlight maker should concern themselves with is thermal conductivity. CP2 titanium conducts heat 3x better than 6/4 titanium. End of discussion? If you are making a light with this much power out of Grade 5 then you have no idea how to engineer a flashlight.”


----------



## egginator1 (Nov 5, 2018)

Touchè! Love it


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 5, 2018)

egginator1 said:


> Touchè! Love it



[email protected]@K at you, with your fancy è.  

~ Chance


----------



## egginator1 (Nov 5, 2018)

Hmm...maybe should’ve the other way é..haha


----------



## desert.snake (Nov 23, 2018)

Rstype said:


> Here is a quick picture.
> Lights used were a malkoff mdc with 16650 body, Prometheus alpha ready made, malkoff md2 and surefire 6p.



Could you still take a photo of their rays nearby? It would be very interesting and useful to everyone  I see an old video, but here the comparison is only with 6PX 200 lm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XcN7Fmr4Ys


----------



## archer6817j (Jan 18, 2019)

Just FYI, CP2 is more expensive than 6/4  

Also, "no real dent resistance" ... it's still titanium. Lots of lights are made from aluminum, brass, and copper which are all signifcantly softer that CP2 titanium.


----------



## Ozythemandias (Jan 19, 2019)

Yes, but it comes with thermal conductivity compromises.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Jan 19, 2019)

As a previous post points out, CP2 is more thermally conductive than 6/4.


----------



## archer6817j (Jan 19, 2019)

Not sure who the last two comments are directed at


----------



## Ozythemandias (Jan 19, 2019)

InvisibleFrodo said:


> As a previous post points out, CP2 is more thermally conductive than 6/4.



But less than the other comparisons, aluminum, copper, brass. 

From a purely practical perspective you’d be much better off just using aluminum, cheaper, lighter, maybe marginally softer than cp2, better thermals etc. 

If you’re going to go with titanium for increased durability, then make it a significant increase.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 19, 2019)

Yep, I have always said Ti(any grade)is a terrible flashlight material. I prefer materials that add to the performance not take away from it. But, to each their own I suppose, some people like to wear jewelry.


----------



## archer6817j (Jan 22, 2019)

Ozythemandias said:


> If you’re going to go with titanium for increased durability, then make it a significant increase.



We don't use Ti for increased durability. We make Ti lights primarily because people want to buy titanium lights. Secondarily titanium is bio-compatible for people who have sensitivity to things like nickel, and it's corrosion resistant for people who regularly use lights in a marine or other corrosive environments. I assume the latter use cases are far and few.

We use CP2 on the Alpha because it's a better engineering choice. We use 6/4 on the Delta because it machines better and the copper pill obviates the need for the superior thermal conductivity of CP2. My design decisions are primarily about proper engineering.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 22, 2019)

archer6817j said:


> My design decisions are primarily about proper engineering.



Keep up the good work Jason👍.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jan 23, 2019)

Tachead said:


> Keep up the good work Jason[emoji106].



+1
Love all my lights from Prometheus Lights/Dark Sucks/Four Sevens. I am a customer for life, and I really appreciate the marriage of creative design and solid engineering!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 23, 2019)

From a purely practical perspective you're much better off just using materials your customers want to buy. That way you stay in business and therefore can provide groceries for your family. 

~ Chance


----------



## Ozythemandias (Jan 23, 2019)

archer6817j said:


> We don't use Ti for increased durability. We make Ti lights primarily because people want to buy titanium lights. Secondarily titanium is bio-compatible for people who have sensitivity to things like nickel, and it's corrosion resistant for people who regularly use lights in a marine or other corrosive environments. I assume the latter use cases are far and few.
> 
> We use CP2 on the Alpha because it's a better engineering choice. We use 6/4 on the Delta because it machines better and the copper pill obviates the need for the superior thermal conductivity of CP2. My design decisions are primarily about proper engineering.



It does seem like you put a lot of thought into this and as the expert I defer to you, and give you kudos for actually having reasoning backing up your design decisions


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Jan 24, 2019)

I get the impression Jason is not about to do what all the other kids are doing just because that’s what they’re doing.
Although as CG pointed out, 6/4 is what the customer wants because of perceptions that it is a “superior” material.
Hence the Delta being available in 6/4, but as Jason pointed out, the copper pill enables the light to be made with 6/4 without too much compromise.


----------



## nbp (Jan 24, 2019)

If anyone can show me even one report here of a titanium flashlight suffering harm as a result of the poor thermal conductivity of the shell I will be very surprised. Thousands of titanium lights have been made and sold here and cannot recall a single instance where someone had a problem that could be pinned on their titanium construction. Despite this, folks drone on and on about how “terrible” Ti is for a flashlight material. If you like aluminum, great! There are tons of amazing Al lights! But those who want to make or buy Ti lights don’t need to be criticized for their choice. I don’t see Ti fans ripping Al fans for their choice.


----------



## Ozythemandias (Jan 24, 2019)

I’m sure there have been, or can be. I have had a stainless light get damaged from overheating. 

Regardless, modern GOOD drivers feature thermal regulation to prevent damage but that does mean the output is throttled sooner than it would otherwise.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jan 24, 2019)

I think you meant drone on and on. 

... and Frodo, I didn't give a reason why customers want Ti, just stated it was practical to offer them what they wanted.  

Carry on. 

~ Chance


----------



## nbp (Jan 24, 2019)

Sure enough, haha. Stupid thumbs. Fixed my speeling.


----------



## wweiss (Feb 16, 2019)

I have a Ready-Made MCE. Built like you could take it into space and drop it to earth. Beam pattern is warm and full with good awareness. I'd take it anywhere.


----------



## Tejasandre (Feb 16, 2019)

wweiss said:


> I have a Ready-Made MCE. Built like you could take it into space and drop it to earth. Beam pattern is warm and full with good awareness. I'd take it anywhere.



Just don’t give it to the mailman. The springs will come loose.


----------



## wweiss (Feb 16, 2019)

There's a story there - about your mailman...


----------



## JulesK (Feb 22, 2019)

I'd be curious what others thought about the current Ready-Made version, in comparison with other lights in its price range. This is bigger than what I really want, but I want to be able to use rechargeable batteries and that also has a tail-cap switch. I have some of Jason's other products, and am happy to support him if the product is very competitive.


----------



## wweiss (Feb 23, 2019)

The Alpha is not “very competitive” - it’s very, very good. If you want “very competitive”, get a Chinese brand. The Alpha is built to outlast you.


----------



## n3mo (Feb 24, 2019)

I bought my Ready made 1,5 years ago. Purchased a short body some month ago. I do not regret it. Is it my favorite light, I even prefer it over the Alpha carbon with Tripple Nichia and another alpha custom with XML. I also have a delta. Still the ready made with MCE has the best balanced output ( beam quality, heat, color etc).

I can not compare to any other lights in that price class, but I do not miss anything. 

As the OB mentioned, it is not competitive if you are looking for lumen per dollar. There are for sure cheaper lights that fulfill your needs. But if you want to buy top live long quality, great support and want to support small creators then the alpha is a good choice.


----------



## wweiss (Feb 25, 2019)

"Still the ready made with MCE has the best balanced output ( beam quality, heat, color etc)."

Agreed. 

The Alpha, while not winning any Lumen Battles, ultimately wins the Useful Lumen War. Why? It's my always my primary or secondary carry into the woods, depending on terrain. I take the Alpha for local awareness and a Malkoff MD3 HD or a MD2 M61T HOT as a spotter for long shots down a fire road. The higher Lumen lights are too bright for the woods - you don't need half the lumens bouncing off the trees and rocks back at you. And you don't need a 2 mile thrower. The 675L+- Alpha with the warm MCE is perfect for dog and trail walking. 

Oh, and you can drop it from space into the deepest ocean, hire a diving bell, retrieve it and continue on your way with no troubles...


----------

